# leucomelas nose rub



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

My two leucs that I have had for nearly two months have developed nose rub. When I purchased them they didn't have any, so it developed while under my care. I should have consulted DB earlier, as I am worried of it becoming infected.

I would love to find out the potential causes for nose rub and how to treat it. So far it doesn't look infected, just a flattened nose. No swelling, no pus, no red, raw skin. 

Some info that might help you: 

they are nearly four months old, currently in a five gallon temporary enclosure. I feed them melos 2-3 times a week, temperature is around 70-72 degrees with humidity usually around 68-80% 

I would like a diagnosis on what might have cause it, how to treat it, and how to prevent it from coming back. 
Thanks for any help,
Jo


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

You'd think at least one person out of thousands of amphibian experts would know something about dart frog nose rub...


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I think tank size might be a contributing factor. I'd add tons of leaf litter so there are adequate hiding areas.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't know the answer to your question or I'd have tried to help. If you're in a hurry and can't wait for people to respond, you might try searching for the answer on your own. With thousands of amphibian experts it's a safe assumption that someone has answered your question on dendroboard before: Nose Rub


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

Shinosuke said:


> With thousands of amphibian experts it's a safe assumption that someone has answered your question on dendroboard before: Nose Rub


HAHA, that link is mean.. but HILARIOUS!!! =)


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Covering the sides and back of the tank may help. Sometimes they are in the corners so much that they can get nose rub.

Best,


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Shinosuke said:


> I don't know the answer to your question or I'd have tried to help. If you're in a hurry and can't wait for people to respond, you might try searching for the answer on your own. With thousands of amphibian experts it's a safe assumption that someone has answered your question on dendroboard before: Nose Rub


Thanks! those links are so funny! I use them a lot. I love seeing my friends reactions to it.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

SnakePaparazzi said:


> I think tank size might be a contributing factor. I'd add tons of leaf litter so there are adequate hiding areas.


I forgot to add that there is plenty of leaf litter, magnolia and live oak. a couple inches worth. 



frogfreak said:


> Covering the sides and back of the tank may help. Sometimes they are in the corners so much that they can get nose rub.
> 
> Best,


I probably try that. they do like to sleep in a corner right next to a begonia. if they aren't out and active (they are rarely seen hiding during the day, I really need to hurry up with there permanent enclosure fast)they are usually in that corner.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I found out why they were in the corner of the tank a lot. Apparently, their light is too intense for them. both of them were hiding in the corner by the begonia, and I had a sudden feeling that it might be the light. I turned it off, and they have left the corner and haven't hid ever since.

It was a regular 6500k cfl from walmart. I haven't ever heard of a 6500k bulb being too intense for frogs. Interesting. I might have to switch to LED's for my leucs.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

How many lights are you running? It could be lack of cover too. A pic would be good.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Just one regular light. It is lifted above the tank about 8", and stated earlier, there is a couple of inches of leaf litter.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, if it means anything, I have 3 in a 15 gallon temp tank with no lighting at all. They're out all the time. I don't light any temp tanks. That may just be it.

Best,


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

The only problem with that it I might have gone a bit overboard with this temp tank. I lightly planted it with a begonia, a potho, and a heart leaf philodendron. Unless I'm mistaken plants require sufficient light, so light might be a necessity.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

The kelvin rating of a bulb is different than its light output, or "lumens". Usually, the higher wattage a bulb has the more light it puts out. Light bulbs come in all different sorts of sizes - how many watts is yours? A small bulb, even a few inches away, may be too much for a 5 gallon enclosure.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Problem solved. I switched out this cfl with another spare 6500k cfl that was lying around. They are much more bold now, not hiding at all (except when sleeping) and I think the problem is history. Thx to all who helped.


----------

